# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  وقفة مع قول الإمام البخاري رحمه الله تعالى:" { كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه }   إلا ملكه":

## ناصر عبد الغفور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


وقفة مع قول الإمام البخاري رحمه الله تعالى:" { كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه }  إلا ملكه":  قال الإمام البخاري رحمه الله تعالى في كتاب التفسير من صحيحه:
  سورة القصص { كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه } إلا ملكه ويقال إلا ما أريد به وجه الله. اهـــ
  ففسر الوجه بالملك ثم عقب بصيغة التمريض:" و يقال ما أريد به وجهه"، مما يدل على جزمه بالأول، خلافا لما ذكره الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله تعالى حيث قال عند تفسيره للآية:"..وقال مجاهد والثوري في قوله: { كُلُّ شَيْءٍ هَالِكٌ إِلا وَجْهَهُ } أي: إلا ما أريد به وجهه،وحكاه البخاري في صحيحه كالمقرر له." اهـ.
 و كذلك هذا خلاف ما ذكره الحافظ ابن حجر في فتح الباري حيث علق على قول البخاري:" وكذا نقله الطبري عن بعض أهل العربية وكذا ذكره الفراء" اهـ، حيث أنه بالرجوع إلى تفسير الطبري و تفسير الفراء يظهر أنهما لم يفسرا بهذا التفسير، فالإمام الطبري قال في تفسيره:" واختلف في معنى قوله:( إِلا وَجْهَهُ ) فقال بعضهم: معناه: كلّ شيء هالك إلا هو، و قال آخرون: معنى ذلك: إلا ما أريد به وجهه" اهـ.كذا الفراء اكتفى بقوله:" "كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه" قال: إلا هو."اهـ. 
 فهل هذا يعني أن الإمام أبا عبد الله البخاري رحمه الله تعالى لا يثبت صفة الوجه كصفة خبرية دل عليها الكتاب و السنة و أجمع عليها سلف الأمة؟
  لا ريب أن هذا الإمام من كبار الأئمة الذين كانوا على مذهب السلف في إثبات ما أثبته الله لنفسه أو أثبته له رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم في سنته و الناظر إلى كتاب التوحيد من صحيحه يعلم علم اليقين أن الإمام البخاري رحمه الله تعالى كان على منهج السلف في كل الصفات.
  فتفسيره للوجه بالملك لا يعني نفيه صفة الوجه عن الله تعالى، و يكف للرد على من يتهم الإمام البخاري بهذه التهمة روايته لأحاديث في إثبات صفة الوجه لله تعالى، من ذالك ما رواه بسنده عن عن أبي بكر بن عبد الله بن قيس عن أبيه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال جنتان من فضة آنيتهما وما فيهما وجنتان من ذهب آنيتهما وما فيهما وما بين القوم وبين أن ينظروا إلى ربهم إلا رداء الكبر على وجهه في جنة عدن –ح .4878
  فلا نشك طرفة عين في أن الإمام البخاري رحمه الله تعالى كان على منهج السلف و أنه أثبت صفة الوجه لله تعالى، و لا يظن به أنه سلك مسلك التأويل في صفة الوجه عند قوله :إلا وجه: إلا ملكه.
  لكن يشكل هذا التفسير منه، فمعلوم أن العلماء اختلفوا في تفسيرها على قولين:
  إلا ذاته، أو إلا ما أريد به وجهه، و لا تعارض بين القولين ، فكما تفنى كل الذوات إلا ذاته سبحانه، فكذلك تفنى كل الأعمال و تضمحل إلا ما ابتغي به وجهه و كان خالصا له جل في علاه.
  قال الشيخ الغنيمان في شرحه لكتاب التوحيد من صحيح البخاري- باب قول الله تعالى:" هل شيء هالك إلا وجهه:" و أما قوله: " إلا ملكه" فهذا تأويل بعيد، وهو مخالف لصنعه هنا، حيث ذكر الآية ثم أتبعها بحديث جابر، وفيه قوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: " أعوذ بوجهك". فهذا ظاهر جداً في أنه أراد إثبات الوجه صفة لله -تعالى-. ومما يدل على بطلان ذلك: أن الأشياء كلها ملك لله -تعالى-، فهل يجوز أن يقال: كل شيء هالك إلا كل شيء؟ بخلاف قوله: إلا ما أريد به وجهه، فإن هذا مما تدل عليه الآية عن طريق المفهوم - مع بقائها نصاً - في إثبات الوجه لله -تعالى- والله أعلم.. اهــ.
    فهل هذا التفسير من الإمام البخاري كان سبق قلم أو سهوا منه؟ 
  و أرجو الفائدة.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قال الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح : قوله إلا وجهه إلا ملكه في رواية النسفي وقال معمر فذكره ومعمر هذا هو أبو عبيدة بن المثنى وهذا كلامه في كتابه مجاز القرآن لكن بلفظ إلا هو ...أهـ
وإن قلنا بأن البخاري يقوله وصح عنه ، فقد يكون البخاري فسر ذلك من حيث سياق الآيات ، وهو رحمه الله معروف عنه أنه يثبت صفة الوجه من أدلة أخرى ، لكنه في هذه الآية فسرها من حيث السياق الذي تقتضيه الآيات . كما في قوله تعالى : يد الله فوق أيديهم . فمن العلماء من يفسرها بالقوة ، مع أنه يثبت صفة اليد لله تعالى ، لكنه نظر إلى سياق الآيات ، والله اعلم .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وينظر هنا : http://majles.alukah.net/t105493/

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

جاء في حاشية طبعة دار الرسالة العالمية لصحيح البخاري والتي اشرف عليها الشيخ شعيب الارنؤوط:
هذا تفسيران لقوله (إلا وجهه) وقد دل على الأول قوله تعالى: (لمن الملك اليوم لله الواحد القهار) وهذا يكون بعد فناء وهلاك كل المخلوقات.
ودل على الثاني سياق الآية وأن كل شيء لم يرد به وجه الله تعالى فهو إلى زوال وهلاك, ولذا ختم الآية بقوله: (له الحكم وإليه ترجعون) بعد موتكم للحساب والجزاء وبهذين التفسيرين تجتمع الأدلة ولايضرب بعضها ببعض, ولكن الأسد والأقوى أن يقال: (إلا وجهه) إلا هو, وهذا فيه إثبات بقاء الله تعالى, لانه إذا بقيت صفة من صفات الله الذاتية فإنه عز وجل باق, وخص الوجه هنا إجلالاً وتعظيماً وتشريفاً وفي الأية إثبات الوجه لله بما يليق بجلاله, كما سيأتي عن المصنف في كتاب التوحيد الباب (16) والله أعلم. أهـ

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

*الإمام ابن القيّم الجوزية 691 هـ - 751 هـ والإمام بدرالدين العيني  762 هـ -  855 هـ  نقلوا هذا التفسير بلفظ "يقال كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه إلا ملكه ويقال إلا ما أريد به وجهه" وهذا النقل منهم يدل علي وجود نسخ من صحيح البخاري في القرن السابع الهجري فيها هذا اللفظ وإذا ثبت ذلك نقول المسأله تحتاج الي تحقيق لمعرفه اللفظ الصحيح والرجاء من مشايخنا الكرام التحقيق في هذا المسأله

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

http://islamport.com/w/qym/Web/3184/...E3%E1%DF%E5%22

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

http://islamport.com/w/srh/Web/840/1...E3%E1%DF%E5%22

----------


## عمر رأفت

عذرا ، و لكن هل تعتقدون بان (ملك الله تعالى) سيفنى يوم القيامة ؟
هل اقتصر ملكه على السموات و الأرضين فقط ؟

ثم أن الرأيان أحدهما قال (إلا هو) و الآخر (إلا ملكه) كلاهما لم يثبت الوجه كصفة مستقله !!!
فهل يعتقد السلفية بان (الله) تعالى هو (وجهه) ؟
ليس مسعى لإتهام احد
و إنما سعى لفهم راشد بعيد عن الشطح و النطح

التفسير الثالث ، و هو ما تميل اليه السلفية (إلا ما أريد به وجهه) 
و هذا معنى غريب عن الذات الإلهية ، فأفعال العباد (وغن كانت صالحة) ليست بصفة لله تعالى و لا لوجهه الكريم ؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

علمائنا رحمهم الله، قد يختلفوا في آية ما، هل هي من آيات الصفات أو لا؟ مع إثباتهم لأصل الصفة.
وما ذكرتم عن الإمام البخاري مثال على ذلك.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> فهل يعتقد السلفية 
> 
> 
>   و هو ما تميل اليه السلفية



ليتك توضح معنى السلفية عندك؟
وما هي عقيدتك بوضوح؟

----------


## عمر رأفت

عقيدتى إثبات ظواهر الصفات
خالفنى ذلك من يخالف ، سلفا كان ام خلف
بخارى كان ام شافعى

أذكر انكم كنتم تطعنون بعض الصوفية لقولهم (الصفة هى عين الذات) 
فهل تريدنى ان أصير الى قولهم ؟
أم قد اتضح لك ان قولهم الحق ؟؟؟

ما تميل اليه السلفية إثبات صفة (الوجه) كصفة ذاتية ، قائمة بذات الله تعالى
لا تلك العبارات المتكلفة التى تخرج العقيدة عن طورها (الا ما اريد به وجهه) ؟

إن التفسيرات الثلاث حقيقة ، مخالفة جملة لاعتقادنا
فلا نحن اعتقدنا بان ذاته (وجه)
و لا اعتقدنا بان ملكه (يفنى) يوم القيامة
و لا اعتقدنا أن أفعال العباد (الصالحة) له تعالى صفة !!!

أرى تكلفا شديدا ، يخرج العقيدة عن طورها !!!
فلا نعبد البخارى ، و قد صرح الألبانى سابقا بان عقيدة البخارى ليست سلفية !!!
فلا أدرى فيم المناطحة ؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> فلا نعبد البخارى ، و قد صرح الألبانى سابقا بان عقيدة البخارى ليست سلفية !!!
> فلا أدرى فيم المناطحة ؟



أين صرح الألباني بهذا؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> عقيدتى إثبات ظواهر الصفات
> خالفنى ذلك من يخالف ، سلفا كان ام خلف
> بخارى كان ام شافعى



ما معنى قولك أثبت ظواهر الصفات؟

وكان يكفيك أن تذكر معتقدك وفقط دون الدخول في هذا المعترك؟

ثالثًا: لم تجبني: ليتك توضح معنى السلفية عندك؟

----------


## عمر رأفت

معنى السلفية : اتباع القرءان و السنة و ما كان عليه اهل خير القرون
أين قال الالبانى هذا : فى فتاويه صـ 523
عن تاويل البخارى لآية (كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه ، أى ملكه) قال : :( هذا لا يقوله ‏مسلم مؤمن)
و فى أحد أشرطته ، سمعته يقول عن نفس التأويل (البخارى فى إيمانه شك)

فإنكار هذا التأويل عن البخارى لا يسوغ ، فهو ثابت عنه و منقول عنه من قديم !!!

و أظن فى هذا ما يكفى من نكأ الجروح المندمله
إلا إذا أصررت طبعا !

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> معنى السلفية : اتباع القرءان و السنة و ما كان عليه اهل خير القرون
> أين قال الالبانى هذا : فى فتاويه صـ 523
> عن تاويل البخارى لآية (كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه ، أى ملكه) قال : :( هذا لا يقوله ‏مسلم مؤمن)
> و فى أحد أشرطته ، سمعته يقول عن نفس التأويل (البخارى فى إيمانه شك)
> 
> فإنكار هذا التأويل عن البخارى لا يسوغ ، فهو ثابت عنه و منقول عنه من قديم !!!
> 
> و أظن فى هذا ما يكفى من نكأ الجروح المندمله
> إلا إذا أصررت طبعا !


على اعتبار هذا هو تعريف السلفية، فهل أنت سلفي أو لا؟

ثانيًا: هل ما نقلته هذا يُعد توثيقًا لقولك: (و قد صرح الألبانى سابقا بان عقيدة البخارى ليست سلفية)؟

ثالثًا: هل أحد سمع عن علم يسمى بعلم الحديث يقول سمعته في أحد الأشرطة؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

على كل حال كلامك هذا يوهم بأن الألباني قال هذا عن البخاري وهذا ليس بصحيح، وإنما أجاب الألباني على من يقول هذا الكلام، والسؤال هل الألباني يقول أن البخاري: يقول ويعتقد هذا الكلام، أي تأويل الصفات؟

والجواب: لا، لأن البخاري ذكر الآية وذكر الأقوال التي قيلت فيها، بدليل أن البخاري ذكر الأقوال في الآية ولم يتبعها بدليل على خلاف عادته، والسؤال الأهم هل البخاري يثبت صفة الوجه أو لا؟

الجواب قطعًا يثبتها.

فحاصل كلام الألباني تنزيه البخاري أن يكون  ممن يتأولون الصفات.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

وقد وجدت هذا الكلام أنقله للفائدة:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيد المرسلين محمد بن عبد الله وعلى أله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً إلي يوم الدين .

قد  تابعتُ ما ألقاهُ عبادُ القبور , واليوم بجديدِ قولهم حول الإمام البخاري  أنهُ " كفر " عياذاً بالله والشبهة التي أطلقها الكفرةُ الملحدين في حق  الإمام البخاري هو أن الإمام الألباني قال في من أول قوله تعالى " كل شيء  هالك إلا وجهه " أنهُ كفر بذلك الإمام البخاري وهذه الشبهة عفى عليها الزمن  ولكن لا بد من بيانٍ صريح لها والرد على أهل الكلام والمبتدعة في مزعمهم  الضعيف هذا , فوقفهَ مع الرافضة وما أوردهُ الإمام البخاري في الصحيح لجامع  , بل في فتح الباري في شرح صحيح البخاري والثابتُ عليه رضي الله عنهُ ,  وتبرئة الإمام البخاري من شبهة الملحدين والكفرة .

المصيبة أن  الرافضي يرد على نفسهِ , في الوثيقة التي نقلها عن الإمام البخاري والإمام  الألباني , فالإمام الألباني نزه الإمام البخاري في الوثيقة التي نقلها هذا  الضعيف , وفي نفس الوقت فتك بشبهة قول الإمام البخاري بأن قوله تعالى " كل  شيء هالك إلا وجهه " فرد على نفسهِ , ورد على الشبهة التي اوردها ضعيف  العقل هذا في شبكة الباطل .

الوثيقة التي أوردها من كلام الإمام الألباني .

http://www.hajr-up.info/download.php?img=7897

قول الإمام الألباني " لا يقول هذا مؤمن " وقولهُ " ننزه الإمام البخاري  " والمراد هنا من قول الإمام الألباني رحمه الله تعالى أنهُ ينزه الإمام  البخاري من الإيمان بتأويل هذه الصفة , أو أنهُ كان على إعتقاد الأشاعرة  بتأويل الصفات ولهذا قال " وهو إمام فيا لحديث وفي الصفات وسلفي العقيدة والمنهج رحمه الله تعالى "  ظن الأغبياء أن هذه من فضائح الإمام الألباني وحقيقة أتعجب من هذا القول  المتهالك وقولٌ لا يقولهُ إلا خوارُ الرجال ضعفاء العقل , وهذا باطل إذ أن  الإمام الألباني يثبت أن الإمام البخاري لا يؤمن بتأويل الصفات , والإجابة  على هذا السؤال ما نقلهُ ضعيف العقل من الصحيح الجامع .

262 - باب تفسير سورة القصص
{ كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه } / 88 / إلا ملكه ويقال إلا ما أريد به وجه الله . هل فهم أهل البدع قول الإمام البخاري "إلا ملكهُ" وقولهُ " إلا ما أريد بهِ وجهه "  فالإمام البخاري قال إلا ملكهُ , ولكنهُ بين أن المراد بذلك وجهه الكريم  والإمام البخاري لم يورد نصوصاً على هذا التأويل أيها المبتدعة , ولنرى  الوثيقة التي نقلت عن الإمام البخاري ونعلق عليها .

ثم نقل قول  القاضي عياض , وقال أي سلف يتكلم عنهم الألباني : " قال القاضي عياض : لا  خلاف بين المسلمين قاطبة فقيههم , ومحدثهم , ومتكلمهم , ونظارهم , ومقلدهم  أن الظواهر المتواردة بذكر الله في السماء كقوله تعالى : أأمنتم من في  السماء ونحوه ليست على ظاهرها بل هي متأولة عند جميعهم فمن  قال بإثبات جهة فوق من غير تحديد ولا تكييف من المحدثين والفقهاء  والمتكلمين تأول في السماء على السماء ومن قال بنفي الحد واستحالة الجهة في  حقه سبحانه [ ص: 19 ] [ ص: 20 ] تأولها تأويلات بحسب مقتضاها وذكر نحو ما  سبق " , لا أدري لماذا ذهبت الرافضة وأنكرت بقية كلام القاضي عياض ..!

ثم  هل جهل الرافضي أنهم أخذوا عقيدتهم عن الجمهية والمعتزلة فأصبحوا عالة  عليهم , في الأسماء والصفات فهم مأولة معطة مشبهة وقد إجتمعت هذه الأصول  لأهل الكلام في الرافضة فماذا تبقى لهم من أين أخذتم أصول عقيدتكم ودينكم ,  أكان من المعتزلة الذين قالوا بالتأويل والأشاعرة , أم من المشبهة أم من  المعطلة لجهمية , فمن أنتم يا رافضة حقيقة أنا أستغرب من هذا الجهل الواقع  عليهم .

http://www.hajr-up.info/download.php?img=7899

الجواب  الكافرُ انتم فأنتم عطلتم صفات الله تبارك وتعالى , والإمام البخاري اورد  القول الصريح في تأويل الصفة بعد قوله " إلا ملكهُ " وقد بينا أن هذا لا  يعني إعتقاد الإمام البخاري التأويل للصفات , وسنثبت ذلك بحول الله تعالى  وقوتهِ , ولكن متىى يعقل الرافضة ومتى ينتهوا من هذا الضعف والجهل السقيم  بل كفرتم وشبهتم الله تبارك وتعالى , الله ينزل لزيارة الحسين هل هذا إيمان  نعوذُ بالله من الخذلان .

نقول ما ذكره الإمام البخاري في في  الباب(التفسير) لم يدرج تحته اي حديث وإنما تركه بدون ان يضع تحته احاديث ,  ولم يضع تحته أي حديث ... وهذا من عاداته احيانا ان يذكر الباب ولا يضعه  تحته شيئا.. ومما يدلك على أن البخاري يثبت الوجه لله ويستدل بالاية على  ذلك... هو أنه بوب في كتاب التوحيد ( وكتاب التوحيد عقده لامور التوحيد في  الاسماء والصفات وغيرها ) , فلو نظرت الرافضة إلي أبواب التوحيد عند الإمام  البخاري لعرفت أن هذه الشبهة التي نقلها الرافضة عن الصوفية لا قيمة لها  فتعست الصوفية وتعست وخابت الرافضة , لأن الإمام الألباني صدق حين قال وكان  على عقيدة السلف والصحابة والتابعين ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلي يوم الدين فرضي  عنهُ رب العالمين .

فيه باب:16 - باب قول الله تعالى { كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه } / القصص 88
6971 - حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد حدثنا حماد بن زيد عن عمرو عن جابر بن عبد الله قال لما نزلت هذه الآية {  قل هو القادر على أن يبعث عليكم عذابا من فوقكم } . قال النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم ( أعوذ بوجهك ) . فقال { أو من تحت أرجلكم } . فقال النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم ( أعوذ بوجهك ) . قال { أو يلبسكم شيعا } . فقال النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم ( هذا أيسر ) . إن دل هذا على شيء فيدل على إعتقاد الإمام البخاري بإثبات صفة الوجه لله تعالى .

وبالاية  نفسها استدل البخاري رحمه الله تعالى بالاية على صفة الوجه له سبحانه  وأثبت تحتها حديث استعاذ به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بصفة من صفاته  وهي وجهه سبحانه.. والله سبحانه لا يماثله احد لا في ذاته ولا في صفاته.

وأعيدُ  ما قلتهُ سابقاً في بداية الحديث : " ظاهر كلام الامام البخاري هنا أنه  يثبت الوجه صفة لله، فإنه نقل الخلاف في المراد بها ولم ينقل الخلاف في  الصفة، فقال : "(كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه) إلا ملكه ويقال إلا ما أريد به وجه  الله"، فكأنه قال : قيل في تفسير الآية إلاّ ملكه، وقيل الصفة، ولم ينكر  هذا القول فدل ذلك على أن أصل إثبات الصفة مستقر عنده، وقد وضح ذلك الكتاب  الذي ساقه لأجل إثبات الصفات بجلاء إذ ذكر فيه نصوص إثبات الوجه لله جل  جلاله " فهذا صريح كما قلنا في بداية الأمر أن الكلام الذي أوردهُ  الإمام البخاري لا يقتضي إعتقادهُ بتأويل الصفة المذكورة أعلاه , فيا حبذا  لو فهم الرافضة أكثر من هذا الفهم لأنهم يوقعون أنفسهم في متاهات لا تنتهي ,  وللقاصمة التي تنهي هذه الشبهة عن بكرة أبيها .

قال الإمام الحافظ إبن كثير في التفسير : " قال مجاهد والثوري في قوله { كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه } أي إلا ما أريد به وجهه وحكاه البخاري في صحيحه كالمقرر له " فالخلاصة أن الواضح مما نقل الإمام الحافظ إبن كثير وقالهُ ان الإمام البخاري يقول بإثبات صفة الوجه , وإنقلب السحر على الساحر .

كتبهُ / تقي الدين السني
https://www.google.com.eg/search?q=%...Aof9ywPF_YGADA

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

ينظر هذا أيضًا:

السؤال
*سماحة  الشيخ وفقك الله: هل فسر البخاري قوله تعالى: كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه ـ إلا  ملكه؟ وما ردك على فتوى الألباني أن هذا لا يقوله مسلم مؤمن في كتابه فتاوى  الألباني ص: 522؟.* الإجابــة
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:
فقد قال البخاري ـ رحمه الله ـ في صحيحه: باب تفسير سورة القصص: كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه ـ إلا ملكه، ويقال: إلا ما أريد به وجه الله. انتهى.
قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله: قوله:  إلا وجهه إلا ملكه ـ في رواية النسفي: وقال معمر، فذكره، ومعمر هذا هو أبو  عبيدة بن المثنى وهذا كلامه في كتابه مجاز القرآن، لكن بلفظ إلا هو، وكذا  نقله الطبري عن بعض أهل العربية، وكذا ذكره الفراء وقال ابن التين: قال أبو  عبيدة: إلا وجهه أي جلاله، وقيل: إلا إياه. انتهى.
وهذا يوضح أن البخاري حكى قولين في تفسير الآية، وأن تفسير الوجه بالملك نقله عن غيره، وهو معمر ـ أبو عبيدة بن المثنى ـ ولم ينفرد البخاري بذكر هذا القول وحكايته، فقد حكاه جمع من أهل العلم منهم شيخ الإسلام وابن القيم والبغوي وابن كثير وابن أبي العز وغيرهم،  والظاهر أن من فسر الآية بالملك، لم يرد الملك المخلوق، وإنما أراد صفة  الملك له سبحانه، وإلا لحصل التناقض، فإن قوله تعالى: كل شيء هالك ـ فيه تقرير زوال الملك المخلوق، لا بقاؤه، وأما ملك الله تعالى الذي هو صفته فلا يزول، قال السمرقندي في بحر العلوم: كل  شيء هالك إلا وجهه ـ يعني كل عمل هالك لا ثواب له إلا ما يراد به وجه الله  عز وجل، ويقال: كل شيء متغير إلا ملكه، فإن ملكه لا يتغير ولا يزول إلى  غيره أبدا. اهـ.
وينبغي أن يُعلم أن السلف قد يفسرون اللفظة  بالمطابقة، وقد يفسرونها بالتضمن واللازم، فيظن الظان أن ذلك تأويلا وليس  الأمر كذلك، ومثاله أن يقول أحدهم في تفسير قوله تعالى: فإنك بأعيينا ـ  إنك بحفظ وكلاءة من الله، فهذا حق وهو لازم أو متضمَّن لإثبات العين، وليس  فيه نفي الصفة أو تأويلها، ولا يجوز أن يقال عن مثل هذا المفسر إنه ذهب  إلى التأويل المذموم بمجرد هذا، بل لا بد أن ينظر في مجموع كلامه، لمعرفة  موقفه من الإثبات والتأويل، والبخاري ـ رحمه الله ـ لا ينفي صفة الوجه ولا يؤولها فقد بوب عليها في كتاب التوحيد من صحيحه فقال: باب قول الله تعالى: كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه ـ وأسند حديث جابر بن عبد الله قال: لما  نزلت هذه الآية: قل هو القادر على أن يبعث عليكم عذابا من فوقكم ـ قال  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: أعوذ بوجهك، فقال: أو من تحت أرجلكم ـ فقال  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: أعوذ بوجهك، قال: أو يلبسكم شيعا ـ فقال النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم: هذا أيسر. اهـ.
فعلى فرض أنه فسر  الآية بقوله: إلا ملكه، أو إلا هو، أو إلا ذاته، لم يكن هذا تأويلا لصفة  الوجه، بل تفسير للآية باللازم، فإن بقاء وجه الله تعالى يستلزم بقاء ذاته  وبقاء ملكه وجلاله، قال الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ حفظه الله: فأهل  السنة يثبتون الصفة ويثبتون ما تضمنته ويثبتون اللوازم... لو قال قائل:  تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ الْمُلْكُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ ـ  لو قال قائل: يعني تبارك الذي تحت قدرته وتصرفه الملك، هذه قد يقولها رجل  من أهل السنة ويقول معها: هذه الآية فيها إثبات صفة اليد لله تعالى والملك  تحت قدرة الله تعالى وتصرفه، فيكون الكلام صحيحا، هذا تفسير بالتضمن تفسير  باللازم، لأنه يلزم من كون الملك بيد الله جل وعلا أن يكون تحت تصرفه  وتدبيره وقدرته.
وأما الشيخ الألباني ـ رحمه الله ـ فهو يجل الإمام البخاري ويعترف بصحة منهجه في صفات الله تعالى، وقد اختصر صحيحه وحقق الأدب المفرد له، ولكنه يشكك في نسبة الكلمة للبخاري ويقول: ننزه الإمام البخاري عن أن يؤول هذه الآية وهو إمام في الحديث وفي الصفات، وهو سلفي العقيدة والحمد لله. اهـ.
والله أعلم.

http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...stionId&lang=A

*

----------


## عمر رأفت

دعك من الشريط ، فانا افقد رابطه الان ، لكن كتاب فتاويه موجود
و إن لم يكن هذا توثيقا ، فلا أدرى ماذا تقصد بالتوثيق !

و ان كنت تعتقد عصمة البخارى ، فقد أخرج له الالبانى احاديثا ضعيفة
و إن كنت تدعى عصمة المنهج ، فلكلنا أخطاء ، و لن يشذ الا معصوم !!!

مازلت تسأل عن عقيدتى و كأننى أخفى سرا حربيا
هل تريد ان أقول لك (أتبع عقيدة ابن تيمية) ؟
عذرا
فمهما بلغ علمه ، فلن أتخذه إمام دون رسول الله -صلى الله عليه و سلم-
ربما يغضبك هذا
لكنى أبرأ الى الله من عقيدة تقديس البشر
و التى هوى اليها بعض من السلفية بحسن نية !!!
و إنى لله و إنى إليه راجع

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> دعك من الشريط ، فانا افقد رابطه الان ، لكن كتاب فتاويه موجود
> و إن لم يكن هذا توثيقا ، فلا أدرى ماذا تقصد بالتوثيق !
> 
> و ان كنت تعتقد عصمة البخارى ، فقد أخرج له الالبانى احاديثا ضعيفة
> و إن كنت تدعى عصمة المنهج ، فلكلنا أخطاء ، و لن يشذ الا معصوم !!!
> 
> مازلت تسأل عن عقيدتى و كأننى أخفى سرا حربيا
> هل تريد ان أقول لك (أتبع عقيدة ابن تيمية) ؟
> عذرا
> ...



لماذا تأخذنا في بنيات الطرق، ولماذا ترد ردًا مجملًا، ليتك ترد على التساؤلات بترتيبها؟

وما أردته من التوثيق علَّه يظهر من ردودي التي بعدها، وسؤالي أعيده ثانية: هل الألباني قيل له البخاري يقول كذا، فأجاب بأن من قال هذا ليس بمؤمن، أو قيل له ماذا تقول في من قال كذا؟
بمعنى أظهر: هل الألباني ردّ على قول البخاري أو ردّ على من يقول هذا الكلام؟

والأهم: هل البخاري ينقل الخلاف في فهم الآية، هل هي من آيات الصفات أو لا؟ أم أنه يؤول الصفة؟

أعيد ليتك ترد ردًا مفصلًا وليس مجملًا؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

للفائدة ينظر:

صفة الوجه :
قال الإمام البخاري رحمه الله تعالى :
" ( كُلُّ شَيْءٍ هَالِكٌ إِلَّا وَجْهَهُ ) القصص ( 88 ) : إِلَّا مُلْكَهُ ،  وَيُقَالُ: إِلَّا مَا أُرِيدَ بِهِ وَجْهُ اللَّهِ " انتهى من " فتح الباري " ( 8  / 505 ) .
ويلاحظ ما يلي : 
ذكر الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى أن في رواية النسفي لصحيح البخاري ، لفظة (  إِلَّا مُلْكَهُ ) منسوبة إلى أبي عبيدة معمر بن المثنى ؛ قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه  الله تعالى :
" قوله إلا وجهه إلا ملكه في رواية النسفي ، وقال معمر : فذكره ، ومعمر هذا : هو  أبو عبيدة ، ابن المثنى وهذا كلامه في كتابه مجاز القرآن ، لكن بلفظ : إلا هو "  انتهى . " فتح الباري " ( 8 / 505 ) . 

وعلى هذا يحتمل أن يكون البخاري ذكر هذا التفسير كاختيار له ، ويحتمل  أنه ذكره كتفسير من التفاسير من غير أن يكون قد اختاره ، وقدمه على غيره من الأقوال  الواردة في تفسير الآية .
ثم إن التفسير ( إِلَّا مُلْكَهُ ) يستحيل أن يكون المقصود بملك الله أي : مخلوقات  الله ، لأنه معلوم بطلان هذا المعنى لكل مسلم ؛ فالله تعالى قد نص أن مخلوقاته  ستهلك .
فيبقى أن يقال أنّ المقصود بالملك إذا صفة الملك لله تعالى ، إلا أنه يبقى هنا  إشكال وهو : لماذا خصّ صفة الملك من بين باقي صفات الله تعالى ؟
وأقرب ما يمكن الجواب به أن يقال : إن شطرا كبيرا من سورة القصص : هو ذكر لقصة  شخصين تجبرا وكفرا بسبب ملكهما ، وهما فرعون وقارون .
قال الله تعالى في بداية قصة فرعون :
( إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ عَلَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَجَعَلَ أَهْلَهَا شِيَعًا يَسْتَضْعِفُ  طَائِفَةً مِّنْهُمْ يُذَبِّحُ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيِي نِسَاءَهُمْ إِنَّهُ  كَانَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ ) القصص ( 4 ) .
وقال الله تعالى في بداية قصة قارون :
( إِنَّ قَارُونَ كَانَ مِن قَوْمِ مُوسَى فَبَغَى عَلَيْهِمْ وَآتَيْنَاهُ مِنَ  الْكُنُوزِ مَا إِنَّ مَفَاتِحَهُ لَتَنُوءُ بِالْعُصْبَةِ أُولِي الْقُوَّةِ إِذْ  قَالَ لَهُ قَوْمُهُ لَا تَفْرَحْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُحِبُّ الْفَرِحِينَ ) القصص  ( 76 ) .
وذكر الله تعالى بين هاتين القصتين :
( وَكَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا مِن قَرْيَةٍ بَطِرَتْ مَعِيشَتَهَا فَتِلْكَ مَسَاكِنُهُمْ  لَمْ تُسْكَن مِّن بَعْدِهِمْ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا وَكُنَّا نَحْنُ الْوَارِثِينَ )  القصص ( 58 ) .
فناسب أن يقال : إن كل مالك ، وما يملك : سيهلك ، وستزول صفة الملك عنه ، ولا يبقى  إلا الله تعالى ، فهو المالك على الحقيقة ؛ ولهذا يقول الله تعالى :
( يَوْمَ هُم بَارِزُونَ لَا يَخْفَى عَلَى اللَّهِ مِنْهُمْ شَيْءٌ لِّمَنِ  الْمُلْكُ الْيَوْمَ لِلَّهِ الْوَاحِدِ الْقَهَّارِ ) غافر ( 16 ) .
فيكون هذا التفسير : لا يراد به نفي الوجه ، وإنما هو تفسير للقرآن بالقرآن ، وهو  تفسير للفظ ببعض ما يتعلق به من الصفات والمعاني ، مما يناسب سياق السورة ، لأن  بقاء الوجه يلزم منه بقاء الله تعالى وصفاته ، ومنها صفة الملك . 
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى :
" فإن من عادة السلف في تفسيرهم أن يذكروا بعض صفات المفسر من الأسماء ، أو بعض  أنواعه ؛ ولا ينافي ذلك ثبوت بقية الصفات للمسمى ، بل قد يكونان متلازمين ... "  انتهى . " مجموع الفتاوى " ( 6 / 390 ) . 

والحاصل ؛ أنه مادام هنا اشكال وابهام قائم هل هذا التفسير للبخاري أم  لمعمر ؟ ولماذا اختار لفظة ( إِلَّا مُلْكَهُ ) ؟ 
فنرجع لإزالة هذا الإشكال إلى عادة البخاري ومذهبه مع نصوص الصفات ، وننظر إلى  تصرّف البخاري مع هذه الآية في مواضع أخرى ؛ لأن كلام العالم المجمل والمشكل يفسر  على وفق عادة هذا العالم ومذهبه . 
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى :
" فإنه يجب أن يفسر كلام المتكلم بعضه ببعض ويؤخذ كلامه هاهنا وهاهنا ، وتعرف ما  عادته [ وما ] يعنيه ويريده بذلك اللفظ إذا تكلم به ، وتعرف المعاني التي عرف أنه  أرادها في موضع آخر ، فإذا عرف عرفه وعادته في معانيه وألفاظه ، كان هذا مما يستعان  به على معرفة مراده .
وأما إذا استعمل لفظه في معنى لم تجر عادته باستعماله فيه ، وترك استعماله في  المعنى الذي جرت عادته باستعماله فيه ، وحمل كلامه على خلاف المعنى الذي قد عرف أنه  يريده بذلك اللفظ بجعل كلامه متناقضا ، وترك حمله على ما يناسب سائر كلامه ، كان  ذلك تحريفا لكلامه عن موضعه ، وتبديلا لمقاصده وكذبا عليه " انتهى من " الجواب  الصحيح " ( 4 / 44 ) .
وقال ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى :
" والكلمة الواحدة يقولها اثنان ، يريد بها أحدهما : أعظم الباطل ، ويريد بها الآخر  : محض الحق . والاعتبار بطريقة القائل وسيرته ومذهبه ، وما يدعو إليه ويناظر عليه "  انتهى من " مدارج السالكين " ( 5 / 3954 ) .
والبخاري معروف بأنه يثبت صفات الله تعالى ، ومنها صفة الوجه ، فإنه في كتاب  التوحيد من صحيحه أجرى هذه الآية على ظاهرها ولم يؤولها .
قال رحمه الله تعالى :
" بَابُ قَوْلِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى: ( كُلُّ شَيْءٍ هَالِكٌ إِلَّا وَجْهَهُ ) القصص  ( 88 ) .
7406 - حَدَّثَنَا قُتَيْبَةُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ ، حَدَّثَنَا حَمَّادُ بْنُ زَيْدٍ ،  عَنْ عَمْرٍو ، عَنْ جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ، قَالَ : لَمَّا نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ  الآيَةُ : ( قُلْ هُوَ القَادِرُ عَلَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابًا مِنْ  فَوْقِكُمْ ) [ الأنعام: 65 ] ، قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  : أَعُوذُ بِوَجْهِكَ ، فَقَالَ : ( أَوْ مِنْ تَحْتِ أَرْجُلِكُمْ ) [ الأنعام: 65  ] ، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : أَعُوذُ بِوَجْهِكَ ،  قَالَ: ( أَوْ يَلْبِسَكُمْ شِيَعًا ) [ الأنعام: 65 ] ، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى  اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : هَذَا أَيْسَرُ ) " انتهى من " فتح الباري " ( 13 / 388  ) .
قال الشيخ عبد الله الغنيمان حفظه الله تعالى :
" وأما قوله: " إلا ملكه " فهذا تأويل بعيد ، وهو مخالف لصنعه هنا ، حيث ذكر الآية  ، ثم أتبعها بحديث جابر ، وفيه قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أعوذ بوجهك ) . فهذا  ظاهر جداً في أنه أراد إثبات الوجه صفة لله تعالى " انتهى من " شرح كتاب التوحيد من  صحيح البخاري " ( 1 / 276 ) .
ثالثا : 
من الأخطاء الشهيرة التي يقع فيها الناس كثيرا ، المثبت منهم والنافي : أنه إذا  اعتقد إثبات صفة ، ظن أن كل نص ورد فيه " لفظ " هذه الصفة ، يلزم تفسيره بمعنى هذه  الصفة ، والاستدلال به على إثباتها . 
وعكس ذلك النافي : إذا رأى في قول قائل من أهل العلم ، تفسير نص ، بما لا يدل على  إثبات الصفة بهذا النص ؛ ظن منه أن هناك تلازما بين ذلك ، وبين نفي الصفة ، واستدل  بذلك التفسير على أن القائل المعين من السلف : ينفي هذه الصفة المعينة ، أو ربما  انتقل من ذلك إلى دعواه : أن يتأول باب الصفات بعامة . 
وكلا الأمرين خطأ واضح في الاستدلال ؛ فإنه لا يلزم من بطلان الدليل ، بطلان  المدلول ، ولا يلزم من تأويل النص المعين ، تأويل الباب كله ، بل ولا نفي الصفة  المعينة . 
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : 
وَأَمَّا قُرْبُهُ بِنَفْسِهِ مِنْ مَخْلُوقَاتِهِ " قُرْبًا لَازِمًا فِي وَقْتٍ  دُونَ وَقْتٍ؛ وَلَا يَخْتَصُّ بِهِ شَيْءٌ: فَهَذَا فِيهِ لِلنَّاسِ قَوْلَانِ.  فَمَنْ يَقُولُ هُوَ بِذَاتِهِ فِي كُلِّ مَكَانٍ يَقُولُ بِهَذَا . 
وَمَنْ لَا يَقُولُ بِهَذَا : لَهُمْ أَيْضًا فِيهِ قَوْلَانِ : 
أَحَدُهُمَا إثْبَاتُ هَذَا الْقُرْبِ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ طَائِفَةٍ مِنْ  الْمُتَكَلِّمِي  نَ وَالصُّوفِيَّةِ وَغَيْرِهِمْ ، يَقُولُونَ: هُوَ فَوْقَ  الْعَرْشِ ، وَيُثْبِتُونَ هَذَا الْقُرْبَ. 
وَقَوْمٌ يُثْبِتُونَ هَذَا الْقُرْبَ؛ دُونَ كَوْنِهِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ. 
وَإِذَا كَانَ قُرْبُ عِبَادِهِ مِنْهُ نَفْسَهُ ، وَقُرْبُهُ مِنْهُمْ : لَيْسَ  مُمْتَنِعًا عِنْدَ الْجَمَاهِيرِ مِنْ السَّلَفِ وَأَتْبَاعِهِمْ  ، مِنْ أَهْلِ  الْحَدِيثِ وَالْفُقَهَاءِ وَالصُّوفِيَّةِ وَأَهْلِ الْكَلَامِ : لَمْ يَجِبْ أَنْ  يُتَأَوَّلَ كُلُّ نَصٍّ فِيهِ ذِكْرُ قُرْبِهِ ، مِنْ جِهَةِ امْتِنَاعِ الْقُرْبِ  عَلَيْهِ . 
وَلَا يَلْزَمُ مِنْ جَوَازِ الْقُرْبِ عَلَيْهِ : أَنْ يَكُونَ كُلُّ مَوْضِعٍ  ذُكِرَ فِيهِ قُرْبُهُ ، يُرَادُ بِهِ قُرْبُهُ بِنَفْسِهِ ؛ بَلْ يَبْقَى هَذَا  مِنْ الْأُمُورِ الْجَائِزَةِ ، وَيُنْظَرُ فِي النَّصِّ الْوَارِدِ ؛ فَإِنْ دَلَّ  عَلَى هَذَا ، حُمِلَ عَلَيْهِ ، وَإِنْ دَلَّ عَلَى هَذَا حُمِلَ عَلَيْهِ . 
وَهَذَا كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ فِي لَفْظِ الْإِتْيَانِ وَالْمَجِيءِ ؛ وَإِنْ كَانَ فِي  مَوْضِعٍ قَدْ دَلَّ عِنْدَهُمْ عَلَى أَنَّهُ هُوَ يَأْتِي ، فَفِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ  دَلَّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ يَأْتِي بِعَذَابِهِ ، كَمَا فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى {فَأَتَى  اللَّهُ بُنْيَانَهُمْ مِنَ الْقَوَاعِدِ} وقَوْله تَعَالَى {فَأَتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ  مِنْ حَيْثُ لَمْ يَحْتَسِبُوا} . 
فَتَدَبَّرْ هَذَا ؛ فَإِنَّهُ كَثِيرًا مَا يَغْلَطُ النَّاسُ فِي هَذَا  الْمَوْضِعِ ، إذَا تَنَازَعَ الْنُّفَاةِ وَالْمُثْبِتَةُ فِي صِفَةٍ وَدَلَالَةٍ  نُصَّ عَلَيْهَا ؛ يُرِيدُ الْمُرِيدُ أَنْ يَجْعَلَ ذَلِكَ اللَّفْظَ - حَيْثُ  وَرَدَ - دَالًّا عَلَى الصِّفَةِ ، وَظَاهِرًا فِيهَا ، ثُمَّ يَقُولُ النَّافِي :  وَهُنَاكَ لَمْ تَدُلَّ عَلَى الصِّفَةِ ، فَلَا تَدُلُّ هُنَا. وَقَدْ يَقُولُ  بَعْضُ الْمُثْبِتَةِ: دَلَّتْ هُنَا عَلَى الصِّفَةِ ، فَتَكُونُ دَالَّةً هُنَاكَ  . 
بَلْ لَمَّا رَأَوْا بَعْضَ النُّصُوصِ تَدُلُّ عَلَى الصِّفَةِ ، جَعَلُوا كُلَّ  آيَةٍ فِيهَا مَا يَتَوَهَّمُونَ أَنَّهُ يُضَافُ إلَى اللَّهِ تَعَالَى - إضَافَةَ  صِفَةٍ - مِنْ آيَاتِ الصِّفَاتِ ؛ كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى: {فَرَّطْتُ فِي جَنْبِ  اللَّهِ} ؛ وَهَذَا يَقَعُ فِيهِ طَوَائِفُ مِنْ الْمُثْبِتَةِ والْنُّفَاةِ ،  وَهَذَا مِنْ أَكْبَرِ الْغَلَطِ . 
فَإِنَّ الدَّلَالَةَ فِي كُلِّ مَوْضِعٍ بِحَسَبِ سِيَاقِهِ ، وَمَا يُحَفُّ بِهِ  مِنْ الْقَرَائِنِ اللَّفْظِيَّةِ وَالْحَالِيَّةِ . وَهَذَا مَوْجُودٌ فِي أَمْرِ  الْمَخْلُوقِينَ : يُرَادُ بِأَلْفَاظِ الصِّفَاتِ مِنْهُمْ ، فِي مَوَاضِعَ  كَثِيرَةٍ : غَيْرُ الصِّفَاتِ.
وَأَنَا أَذْكُرُ لِهَذَا مِثَالَيْنِ نَافِعَيْنِ : 
أَحَدُهُمَا : صِفَةُ الْوَجْهِ ؛ فَإِنَّهُ لَمَّا كَانَ إثْبَاتُ هَذِهِ  الصِّفَةِ مَذْهَبَ أَهْلِ الْحَدِيثِ وَالْمُتَكَلِّم  َةِ الصفاتية، مِنْ  الْكُلَّابِيَة وَالْأَشْعَرِيّ  َةِ والكَرَّامِيَة ، وَكَانَ نَفْيُهَا مَذْهَبَ  الْجَهْمِيَّة ، مِنْ الْمُعْتَزِلَةِ وَغَيْرِهِمْ ، وَمَذْهَبَ بَعْضِ الصفاتية  مِنْ الْأَشْعَرِيَّة  ِ وَغَيْرِهِمْ = 
صَارَ بَعْضُ النَّاسِ مِنْ الطَّائِفَتَيْن  ِ : كُلَّمَا قَرَأَ آيَةً فِيهَا  ذِكْرُ الْوَجْهِ ، جَعَلَهَا مِنْ مَوَارِدِ النِّزَاعِ ؛ فَالْمُثْبِتُ  يَجْعَلُهَا مِنْ الصِّفَاتِ الَّتِي لَا تُتَأَوَّلُ بِالصَّرْفِ ، وَالنَّافِي  يَرَى أَنَّهُ إذَا قَامَ الدَّلِيلُ عَلَى أَنَّهَا لَيْسَتْ صِفَةً ، فَكَذَلِكَ  غَيْرُهَا. 
مِثَالُ ذَلِكَ قَوْله تَعَالَى : {وَلِلَّهِ الْمَشْرِقُ وَالْمَغْرِبُ  فَأَيْنَمَا تُوَلُّوا فَثَمَّ وَجْهُ اللَّهِ} ، أَدْخَلَهَا فِي آيَاتِ  الصِّفَاتِ طَوَائِفُ مِنْ الْمُثْبِتَةِ والْنُّفَاةِ حَتَّى عَدَّهَا " أُولَئِكَ  " كَابْنِ خُزَيْمَة مِمَّا يُقَرِّرُ إثْبَاتَ الصِّفَةِ وَجَعَلَ " النَّافِيَةَ  " تَفْسِيرَهَا بِغَيْرِ الصِّفَةِ حُجَّةً لَهُمْ فِي مَوَارِدِ النِّزَاعِ. 
وَلِهَذَا لَمَّا اجْتَمَعْنَا فِي الْمَجْلِسِ الْمَعْقُودِ ، وَكُنْت قَدْ قُلْت:  أَمْهَلْت كُلَّ مَنْ خَالَفَنِي ثَلَاثَ سِنِينَ إنْ جَاءَ بِحَرْفِ وَاحِدٍ عَنْ  السَّلَفِ يُخَالِفُ شَيْئًا مِمَّا ذَكَرْته ، كَانَتْ لَهُ الْحُجَّةُ ،  وَفَعَلْت وَفَعَلْت . وَجَعَلَ الْمُعَارِضُونَ يُفَتِّشُونَ الْكُتُبَ ،  فَظَفِرُوا بِمَا ذَكَرَهُ البيهقي فِي كِتَابِ " الْأَسْمَاءِ وَالصِّفَاتِ " فِي  قَوْله تَعَالَى {وَلِلَّهِ الْمَشْرِقُ وَالْمَغْرِبُ فَأَيْنَمَا تُوَلُّوا  فَثَمَّ وَجْهُ اللَّهِ} ، فَإِنَّهُ ذَكَرَ عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ وَالشَّافِعِيِّ :  أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ قِبْلَةُ اللَّهِ فَقَالَ أَحَدُ كُبَرَائِهِمْ - فِي الْمَجْلِسِ  الثَّانِي - قَدْ أَحْضَرْت نَقْلًا عَنْ السَّلَفِ بِالتَّأْوِيلِ ؟
فَوَقَعَ فِي قَلْبِي مَا أَعَدَّ ، فَقُلْت: لَعَلَّك قَدْ ذَكَرْت مَا رُوِيَ فِي  قَوْله تَعَالَى {وَلِلَّهِ الْمَشْرِقُ وَالْمَغْرِبُ فَأَيْنَمَا تُوَلُّوا  فَثَمَّ وَجْهُ اللَّهِ} ؟ 
قَالَ: نَعَمْ. 
قُلْت: الْمُرَادُ بِهَا : قِبْلَةُ اللَّهِ !!
فَقَالَ: قَدْ تَأَوَّلَهَا مُجَاهِدٌ وَالشَّافِعِيُّ ، وَهُمَا مِنْ السَّلَفِ  ...
قُلْت هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ : لَيْسَتْ مِنْ آيَاتِ الصِّفَاتِ أَصْلًا ، وَلَا  تَنْدَرِجُ فِي عُمُومِ قَوْلِ مَنْ يَقُولُ: لَا تُؤَوَّلُ آيَاتُ الصِّفَاتِ. 
قَالَ: أَلَيْسَ فِيهَا ذِكْرُ الْوَجْهِ ؟
فَلَمَّا قُلْت: الْمُرَادُ بِهَا قِبْلَةُ اللَّهِ ، قَالَ: أَلَيْسَتْ هَذِهِ  مِنْ آيَاتِ الصِّفَاتِ؟ 
قُلْت: لَا ؛ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ مَوَارِدِ النِّزَاعِ ، فَإِنِّي إنَّمَا أُسَلِّمُ  أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِالْوَجْهِ - هُنَا - الْقِبْلَةُ ، فَإِنَّ " الْوَجْهَ " :  هُوَ الْجِهَةُ فِي لُغَةِ الْعَرَبِ ، يُقَالُ: قَصَدْت هَذَا الْوَجْهَ ،  وَسَافَرْت إلَى هَذَا " الْوَجْهِ " ، أَيْ: إلَى هَذِهِ الْجِهَةِ ؛ وَهَذَا  كَثِيرٌ مَشْهُورٌ . 
فَالْوَجْهُ : هُوَ الْجِهَةُ. وَهُوَ الْوِجْهة . 
كَمَا فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى : {وَلِكُلٍّ وِجْهَةٌ هُوَ مُوَلِّيهَا} ، أَيْ  مُتَوَلِّيهَا، فَقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: {وِجْهَةٌ هُوَ مُوَلِّيهَا} كَقَوْلِهِ:  {فَأَيْنَمَا تُوَلُّوا فَثَمَّ وَجْهُ اللَّهِ} ، كِلْتَا الْآيَتَيْنِ فِي  اللَّفْظِ وَالْمَعْنَى مُتَقَارِبَتَان  ِ ، وَكِلَاهُمَا فِي شَأْنِ الْقِبْلَةِ ،  وَالْوَجْهِ ، وَالْوجِهَةِ : هُوَ الَّذِي ذُكِرَ فِي الْآيَتَيْنِ: أَنَّا  نُوَلِّيهِ: نَسْتَقْبِلُهُ. 
قُلْت: وَالسِّيَاقُ يَدُلُّ عَلَيْهِ لِأَنَّهُ قَالَ: {فَأَيْنَمَا تُوَلُّوا}  وَأَيْنَ مِنْ الظُّرُوفِ ، وَتُوَلُّوا أَيْ تَسْتَقْبِلُوا. فَالْمَعْنَى: أَيُّ  مَوْضِعٍ اسْتَقْبَلْتُمُ  وهُ ، فَهُنَالِكَ وَجْهُ اللَّهِ . فَقَدْ جَعَلَ وَجْهَ  اللَّهِ فِي الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي يَسْتَقْبِلُهُ ، هَذَا بَعْدَ قَوْلِهِ:  {وَلِلَّهِ الْمَشْرِقُ وَالْمَغْرِبُ} ، وَهِيَ الْجِهَاتُ كُلُّهَا ، كَمَا فِي  الْآيَةِ الْأُخْرَى: {قُلْ لِلَّهِ الْمَشْرِقُ وَالْمَغْرِبُ يَهْدِي مَنْ  يَشَاءُ إلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ} . 
فَأَخْبَرَ أَنَّ الْجِهَاتِ لَهُ ، فَدَلَّ عَلَى أَنَّ الْإِضَافَةَ : إضَافَةُ  تَخْصِيصٍ وَتَشْرِيفٍ؛ كَأَنَّهُ قَالَ : جِهَةُ اللَّهِ ، وَقِبْلَةُ اللَّهِ ...
وَالْغَرَضُ أَنَّهُ إذَا قِيلَ: " فَثَمَّ قِبْلَةُ اللَّهِ " : لَمْ يَكُنْ هَذَا  مِنْ التَّأْوِيلِ الْمُتَنَازَعِ فِيهِ؛ الَّذِي يُنْكِرُهُ مُنْكِرُو تَأْوِيلِ  آيَاتِ الصِّفَاتِ؛ وَلَا هُوَ مِمَّا يَسْتَدِلُّ بِهِ عَلَيْهِمْ الْمُثْبِتَةُ ؛  فَإِنَّ هَذَا الْمَعْنَى صَحِيحٌ فِي نَفْسِهِ ، وَالْآيَةُ دَالَّةٌ عَلَيْهِ . 
وَإِنْ كَانَتْ دَالَّةً عَلَى ثُبُوتِ صِفَةٍ ، فَذَاكَ شَيْءٌ آخَرُ .." انتهى،  من "مجموع الفتاوى" (6/15-17) . 
والله أعلم .

http://islamqa.info/ar/226876

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

(((((عذرا و لكن هل تعتقدون بان ملك الله تعالى سيفنى يوم القيامة ؟ هل اقتصر ملكه على السموات و الأرضين فقط ؟)))))) فهمي لقوله تعالي{كُلُّ شَيْءٍ هَالِكٌ إِلَّا وجهه }هو نفس فهمك لقوله تعالي {تُدَمِّرُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ بِأَمْرِ رَبِّهَا فَأَصْبَحُوا لَا يُرَي إِلَّا مَسَاكِنُهُمْ كَذلِكَ نَجْزِي الْقَوْمَ الْمُجْرِمِينَ} ونفس فهمك لقوله {إِنِّي وَجَدتُّ امْرَأَةً تَمْلِكُهُمْ وَأُوتِيَتْ مِن كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَلَهَا عَرْشٌ عَظِيمٌ }و............. وإن جأز لك ان تفهم أن التدمير ليس لكل شيء و... جاز لي ان افهم ان الهلاك ليس لكل شيء   ((((ثم أن الرأيان أحدهما قال إلا هو و الآخر إلا ملكه كلاهما لم يثبت الوجه كصفة مستقله !!!)))) لا إشكال من تفسير الوجه بالذات لأن إثبات بقاء الوجه يلزم منه إثبات بقاء الذات  وفي هذا الإجماع تجد جزء من عقيدتهم قال ابن خزيمه" فنحن وجميع علمائنا من أهل الحجاز وتهامة واليمن والعراق والشام ومصر مذهبنا أنا نثبت لله ما أثبته الله لنفسه نقر ذلك بألسنتنا ونصدق ذلك بقلوبنا من غير أن نشبه وجه خالقنا بوجه أحد من المخلوقين عز ربنا عن أن يشبه المخلوقين "التوحيد لابن خزيمه و من فسر   "الوجه" هنا ب "الذات " لم يقصد انكار صفة الوجه لله تعالي إنما فسروا هذا اللفظ بهذا المعنى في هذا المقام الخاص  ((((التفسير الثالث ، و هو ما تميل اليه السلفية إلا ما أريد به وجهه) و هذا معنى غريب عن الذات الإلهية ، فأفعال العباد وإن كانت صالحة ليست بصفة لله تعالى و لا لوجهه الكريم ؟))))) إذا جأز ان يكون معني الايه غير مراد به فناء الجنه والنار و...... جأز ان يكون معني الايه هو "كل شيء هالك إلا الله والجنه والنار و......." وهذا من باب  قاعده أن القرآن يفسر بعضه بعضا  فمثلا هذا التفسير الذي كتبته يتعلق بقوله تعالي {أُكُلُهَا دَائِمٌ وَظِلُّهَا }وقوله {أعدت للمتقين} وتجد بعض من الأشاعره أختاروا هذه القاعده من باب الرد علي القاضي عبد الجبار وغيره من المعتزله

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> (((((عذرا و لكن هل تعتقدون بان ملك الله تعالى سيفنى يوم القيامة ؟ هل اقتصر ملكه على السموات و الأرضين فقط ؟)))))) فهمي لقوله تعالي{كُلُّ شَيْءٍ هَالِكٌ إِلَّا وجهه }هو نفس فهمك لقوله تعالي {تُدَمِّرُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ بِأَمْرِ رَبِّهَا فَأَصْبَحُوا لَا يُرَي إِلَّا مَسَاكِنُهُمْ كَذلِكَ نَجْزِي الْقَوْمَ الْمُجْرِمِينَ} ونفس فهمك لقوله {إِنِّي وَجَدتُّ امْرَأَةً تَمْلِكُهُمْ وَأُوتِيَتْ مِن كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَلَهَا عَرْشٌ عَظِيمٌ }و.............



ظني الجواب على هذا الإشكال تقدم وهو:
إلا أنه يبقى هنا إشكال وهو: لماذا خصّ صفة الملك من بين باقي صفات الله تعالى؟
وأقرب ما يمكن الجواب به أن يقال: إن شطرًا كبيرًا من سورة القصص: هو ذكر لقصة شخصين تجبرًا وكفرًا بسبب ملكهما، وهما فرعون وقارون.
قال الله تعالى في بداية قصة فرعون:
(إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ عَلَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَجَعَلَ أَهْلَهَا شِيَعًا  يَسْتَضْعِفُ طَائِفَةً مِّنْهُمْ يُذَبِّحُ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيِي  نِسَاءَهُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ) القصص ( 4 ) .
وقال الله تعالى في بداية قصة قارون:
(إِنَّ قَارُونَ كَانَ مِن قَوْمِ مُوسَى فَبَغَى عَلَيْهِمْ وَآتَيْنَاهُ  مِنَ الْكُنُوزِ مَا إِنَّ مَفَاتِحَهُ لَتَنُوءُ بِالْعُصْبَةِ أُولِي  الْقُوَّةِ إِذْ قَالَ لَهُ قَوْمُهُ لَا تَفْرَحْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا  يُحِبُّ الْفَرِحِينَ) القصص ( 76 ) .
وذكر الله تعالى بين هاتين القصتين:
(وَكَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا مِن قَرْيَةٍ بَطِرَتْ مَعِيشَتَهَا فَتِلْكَ  مَسَاكِنُهُمْ لَمْ تُسْكَن مِّن بَعْدِهِمْ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا وَكُنَّا  نَحْنُ الْوَارِثِينَ) القصص ( 58 ) .
فناسب أن يقال: إن كل مالك، وما يملك: سيهلك، وستزول صفة الملك عنه،  ولا يبقى إلا الله تعالى، فهو المالك على الحقيقة؛ ولهذا يقول الله تعالى:
(يَوْمَ هُم بَارِزُونَ لَا يَخْفَى عَلَى اللَّهِ مِنْهُمْ شَيْءٌ  لِّمَنِ الْمُلْكُ الْيَوْمَ لِلَّهِ الْوَاحِدِ الْقَهَّارِ) غافر ( 16 )  .
فيكون هذا التفسير: لا يراد به نفي الوجه، وإنما هو تفسير للقرآن بالقرآن، وهو تفسير للفظ ببعض ما يتعلق به من الصفات والمعاني، مما يناسب سياق  السورة، لأن بقاء الوجه يلزم منه بقاء الله تعالى وصفاته، ومنها صفة  الملك. 
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى: (فإن من عادة السلف في تفسيرهم أن يذكروا بعض صفات المفسر من الأسماء، أو  بعض أنواعه؛ ولا ينافي ذلك ثبوت بقية الصفات للمسمى، بل قد يكونان  متلازمين ... ) انتهى . " مجموع الفتاوى " (6 / 390 ). 

والحاصل؛ أنه مادام هنا اشكال وابهام قائم هل هذا التفسير للبخاري أم لمعمر؟ ولماذا اختار لفظة (إِلَّا مُلْكَهُ) ؟ 
فنرجع لإزالة هذا الإشكال إلى عادة البخاري ومذهبه مع نصوص الصفات، وننظر  إلى تصرّف البخاري مع هذه الآية في مواضع أخرى؛ لأن كلام العالم المجمل  والمشكل يفسر على وفق عادة هذا العالم ومذهبه.

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

شيخنا أبو  البراء  جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

يا شيخ أبو البراء //نقل ابن القيم  هذا التفسير في اكثر من كتاب له بلفظ "يقال كل شيء هالك إلاوجهه إلا ملكه....." ولم يتفرد ابن القيم بهذا اللفظ فقد نقله بدر الدين العيني وإذا ثبت ذلك يكون البخاري ناقل وليس قائل وانا اطلب من اهل العلم مراجعه المخطوطه

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> شيخنا أبو  البراء  جزاك الله خيرا


وفيك بارك الله شيخنا الفاضل

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> وهو رحمه الله معروف عنه أنه يثبت صفة الوجه من أدلة أخرى


 ما هي الأدلة الأخرى التي أثبت فيها البخاري صفة الوجه ؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> ما هي الأدلة الأخرى التي أثبت فيها البخاري صفة الوجه ؟


ما ذكره في كتاب التوحيد، بَابُ قَوْلِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى: {كُلُّ شَيْءٍ هَالِكٌ إِلَّا وَجْهَهُ} [القصص: 88]
 عَنْ  جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ، قَالَ: لَمَّا نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الآيَةُ:  {قُلْ هُوَ القَادِرُ عَلَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابًا مِنْ  فَوْقِكُمْ} [الأنعام: 65]، قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ: «أَعُوذُ بِوَجْهِكَ»، فَقَالَ: {أَوْ مِنْ تَحْتِ أَرْجُلِكُمْ} [الأنعام: 65]، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (أَعُوذُ بِوَجْهِكَ)، قَالَ: {أَوْ يَلْبِسَكُمْ شِيَعًا} [الأنعام: 65]، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «هَذَا أَيْسَرُ»

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جزاك الله خيرا أبا البراء ، لم أر سؤال أخينا إلا بعد أن رأيت جوابك الآن .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاك الله خيرا أبا البراء ، لم أر سؤال أخينا إلا بعد أن رأيت جوابك الآن .


وجزاك مثله شيخنا.

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

> ما ذكره في كتاب التوحيد، بَابُ قَوْلِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى: {كُلُّ شَيْءٍ هَالِكٌ إِلَّا وَجْهَهُ} [القصص: 88] عَنْ  جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ، قَالَ: لَمَّا نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الآيَةُ:  {قُلْ هُوَ القَادِرُ عَلَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابًا مِنْ  فَوْقِكُمْ} [الأنعام: 65]، قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ: «أَعُوذُ بِوَجْهِكَ»، فَقَالَ: {أَوْ مِنْ تَحْتِ أَرْجُلِكُمْ} [الأنعام: 65]، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (أَعُوذُ بِوَجْهِكَ)، قَالَ: {أَوْ يَلْبِسَكُمْ شِيَعًا} [الأنعام: 65]، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «هَذَا أَيْسَرُ»


جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذنا  = ففي الحديث استعاذ الرسول بصفه من صفات الله عزوجل وهي وجهه ، وانظروا الي البخاري  جعل قوله :"أعوذ بوجهك" تفسيراً لقوله تعالى :"إلا وجهه" ،وكلاهما عنده دليل على إثبات صفة الوجه لله تعالى. وبهذا يتبين بأن ما ذكره البخاري في تفسيره، لا يقصد به تعطيل صفة الوجه ...‏ وقد قال ابن بطال الاشعري بعد ان فهم مراد البخاري من هذا الباب:" في هذه الآية والحديث دلالة على ان لله وجها"فتح الباري... و البيهقي الاشعري في الاسماء والصفات ذكر الايه والحديث في إثبات صفه الوجه ، وبالله التوفيق  ‎ ‎

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذنا  = ففي الحديث استعاذ الرسول بصفه من صفات الله عزوجل وهي وجهه ، وانظروا الي البخاري  جعل قوله :"أعوذ بوجهك" تفسيراً لقوله تعالى :"إلا وجهه" ،وكلاهما عنده دليل على إثبات صفة الوجه لله تعالى. وبهذا يتبين بأن ما ذكره البخاري في تفسيره، لا يقصد به تعطيل صفة الوجه ...‏ وقد قال ابن بطال الاشعري بعد ان فهم مراد البخاري من هذا الباب:" في هذه الآية والحديث دلالة على ان لله وجها"فتح الباري... و البيهقي الاشعري في الاسماء والصفات ذكر الايه والحديث في إثبات صفه الوجه ، وبالله التوفيق  ‎ ‎


وجزاك مثله

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قال شيخ الإسلام في مجموع الفتاوى 6 / 14-17:
فَتَدَبَّرْ هَذَا فَإِنَّهُ كَثِيرًا مَا يَغْلَطُ النَّاسُ فِي هَذَا الْمَوْضِعِ ، إذَا تَنَازَعَ النفاة وَالْمُثْبِتَةُ فِي صِفَةٍ وَدَلَالَةٍ نص عَلَيْهَا يُرِيدُ الْمُرِيدُ أَنْ يَجْعَلَ ذَلِكَ اللَّفْظَ - حَيْثُ وَرَدَ دَالًّا عَلَى الصِّفَةِ وَظَاهِرًا فِيهَا ، ثُمَّ يَقُولُ النَّافِي : وَهُنَاكَ لَمْ تَدُلَّ عَلَى الصِّفَةِ فَلَا تَدُلُّ هُنَا . وَقَدْ يَقُولُ بَعْضُ الْمُثْبِتَةِ : دَلَّتْ هُنَا عَلَى الصِّفَةِ فَتَكُونُ دَالَّةً هُنَاكَ ، بَلْ لَمَّا رَأَوْا بَعْضَ النُّصُوصِ تَدُلُّ عَلَى الصِّفَةِ جَعَلُوا كُلَّ آيَةٍ فِيهَا مَا يَتَوَهَّمُونَ أَنَّهُ يُضَافُ إلَى اللَّهِ تَعَالَى - إضَافَةَ صِفَةٍ - مِنْ آيَاتِ الصِّفَاتِ . كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : { فَرَّطْتُ فِي جَنْبِ اللَّهِ } . وَهَذَا يَقَعُ فِيهِ طَوَائِفُ مِنْ الْمُثْبِتَةِ والنفاة ، وَهَذَا مِنْ أَكْبَرِ الْغَلَطِ .
فَإِنَّ الدَّلَالَةَ فِي كُلِّ مَوْضِعٍ بِحَسَبِ سِيَاقِهِ . وَمَا يُحَفُّ بِهِ مِنْ الْقَرَائِنِ اللَّفْظِيَّةِ وَالْحَالِيَّةِ ، وَهَذَا مَوْجُودٌ فِي أَمْرِ الْمَخْلُوقِينَ يُرَادُ بِأَلْفَاظِ الصِّفَاتِ مِنْهُمْ فِي مَوَاضِعَ كَثِيرَةٍ غَيْرُ الصِّفَاتِ .
وَأَنَا أَذْكُرُ لِهَذَا مِثَالَيْنِ نَافِعَيْنِ :
( أَحَدُهُمَا ) صِفَةُ الْوَجْهِ : فَإِنَّهُ لَمَّا كَانَ إثْبَاتُ هَذِهِ الصِّفَةِ مَذْهَبَ أَهْلِ الْحَدِيثِ وَالْمُتَكَلِّم  َةِ الصفاتية : مِنْ الكلابية وَالْأَشْعَرِيّ  َةِ والكرامية وَكَانَ نَفْيُهَا مَذْهَبَ الجهمية : مِنْ الْمُعْتَزِلَةِ وَغَيْرِهِمْ وَمَذْهَبَ بَعْضِ الصفاتية مِنْ الْأَشْعَرِيَّة  ِ وَغَيْرِهِمْ صَارَ بَعْضُ النَّاسِ مِنْ الطَّائِفَتَيْن  ِ كُلَّمَا قَرَأَ آيَةً فِيهَا ذِكْرُ الْوَجْهِ جَعَلَهَا مِنْ مَوَارِدِ النِّزَاعِ ، فَالْمُثْبِتُ يَجْعَلُهَا مِنْ الصِّفَاتِ الَّتِي لَا تُتَأَوَّلُ بِالصَّرْفِ وَالنَّافِي يَرَى أَنَّهُ إذَا قَامَ الدَّلِيلُ عَلَى أَنَّهَا لَيْسَتْ صِفَةً فَكَذَلِكَ غَيْرُهَا . ( مِثَالُ ذَلِكَ قَوْله تَعَالَى { وَلِلَّهِ الْمَشْرِقُ وَالْمَغْرِبُ فَأَيْنَمَا تُوَلُّوا فَثَمَّ وَجْهُ اللَّهِ } . أَدْخَلَهَا فِي آيَاتِ الصِّفَاتِ طَوَائِفُ مِنْ الْمُثْبِتَةِ والنفاة حَتَّى عَدَّهَا أُولَئِكَ كَابْنِ خزيمة مِمَّا يُقَرِّرُ إثْبَاتَ الصِّفَةِ وَجَعَلَ النَّافِيَةُ تَفْسِيرَهَا بِغَيْرِ الصِّفَةِ حُجَّةً لَهُمْ فِي مَوَارِدِ النِّزَاعِ .
وَلِهَذَا لَمَّا اجْتَمَعْنَا فِي الْمَجْلِسِ الْمَعْقُودِ وَكُنْت قَدْ قُلْت : أَمْهَلْت كُلَّ مَنْ خَالَفَنِي ثَلَاثَ سِنِينَ إنْ جَاءَ بِحَرْفِ وَاحِدٍ عَنْ السَّلَفِ يُخَالِفُ شَيْئًا مِمَّا ذَكَرْته كَانَتْ لَهُ الْحُجَّةُ وَفَعَلْت وَفَعَلْت وَجَعَلَ الْمُعَارِضُونَ يُفَتِّشُونَ الْكُتُبَ فَظَفِرُوا بِمَا ذَكَرَهُ البيهقي فِي كِتَابِ " الْأَسْمَاءِ وَالصِّفَاتِ " فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى { وَلِلَّهِ الْمَشْرِقُ وَالْمَغْرِبُ فَأَيْنَمَا تُوَلُّوا فَثَمَّ وَجْهُ اللَّهِ } فَإِنَّهُ ذَكَرَ عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ وَالشَّافِعِيِّ أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ قِبْلَةُ اللَّهِ فَقَالَ أَحَدُ كُبَرَائِهِمْ - فِي الْمَجْلِسِ الثَّانِي - قَدْ أَحْضَرْت نَقْلًا عَنْ السَّلَفِ بِالتَّأْوِيلِ فَوَقَعَ فِي قَلْبِي مَا أَعَدَّ فَقُلْت : لَعَلَّك قَدْ ذَكَرْت مَا رُوِيَ فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى { وَلِلَّهِ الْمَشْرِقُ وَالْمَغْرِبُ فَأَيْنَمَا تُوَلُّوا فَثَمَّ وَجْهُ اللَّهِ } قَالَ : نَعَمْ . قُلْت : الْمُرَادُ بِهَا قِبْلَةُ اللَّهِ فَقَالَ : قَدْ تَأَوَّلَهَا مُجَاهِدٌ وَالشَّافِعِيُّ وَهُمَا مِنْ السَّلَفِ . وَلَمْ يَكُنْ هَذَا السُّؤَالُ يَرِدُ عَلَيَّ ؛ فَإِنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا نَاظَرُونِي فِيهِ صِفَةَ الْوَجْهِ وَلَا أُثْبِتُهَا لَكِنْ طَلَبُوهَا مِنْ حَيْثُ الْجُمْلَةُ وَكَلَامِي كَانَ مُقَيَّدًا كَمَا فِي الْأَجْوِبَةِ فَلَمْ أَرَ إحْقَاقَهُمْ فِي هَذَا الْمَقَامِ بَلْ قُلْت هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ آيَاتِ الصِّفَاتِ أَصْلًا وَلَا تَنْدَرِجُ فِي عُمُومِ قَوْلِ مَنْ يَقُولُ : لَا تُؤَوَّلُ آيَاتُ الصِّفَاتِ . قَالَ : أَلَيْسَ فِيهَا ذِكْرُ الْوَجْهِ فَلَمَّا قُلْت : الْمُرَادُ بِهَا قِبْلَةُ اللَّهِ . قَالَ : أَلَيْسَتْ هَذِهِ مِنْ آيَاتِ الصِّفَاتِ ؟ قُلْت : لَا . لَيْسَتْ مِنْ مَوَارِدِ النِّزَاعِ فَإِنِّي إنَّمَا أُسَلِّمُ أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِالْوَجْهِ - هُنَا - الْقِبْلَةُ فَإِنَّ " الْوَجْهَ " هُوَ الْجِهَةُ فِي لُغَةِ الْعَرَبِ يُقَالُ : قَصَدْت هَذَا الْوَجْهَ وَسَافَرْت إلَى هَذَا " الْوَجْهِ " أَيْ : إلَى هَذِهِ الْجِهَةِ وَهَذَا كَثِيرٌ مَشْهُورٌ فَالْوَجْهُ هُوَ الْجِهَةُ . وَهُوَ الْوَجْهُ : كَمَا فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى { وَلِكُلٍّ وِجْهَةٌ هُوَ مُوَلِّيهَا } أَيْ مُتَوَلِّيهَا فَقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : { وِجْهَةٌ هُوَ مُوَلِّيهَا } كَقَوْلِهِ : { فَأَيْنَمَا تُوَلُّوا فَثَمَّ وَجْهُ اللَّهِ } كِلْتَا الْآيَتَيْنِ فِي اللَّفْظِ وَالْمَعْنَى مُتَقَارِبَتَان  ِ وَكِلَاهُمَا فِي شَأْنِ الْقِبْلَةِ وَالْوَجْهِ وَالْجِهَةِ هُوَ الَّذِي ذُكِرَ فِي الْآيَتَيْنِ : أَنَّا نُوَلِّيهِ : نَسْتَقْبِلُهُ . قُلْت : وَالسِّيَاقُ يَدُلُّ عَلَيْهِ لِأَنَّهُ قَالَ : { فَأَيْنَمَا تُوَلُّوا } وَأَيْنَ مِنْ الظُّرُوفِ وَتُوَلُّوا أَيْ تَسْتَقْبِلُوا . فَالْمَعْنَى : أَيُّ مَوْضِعٍ اسْتَقْبَلْتُمُ  وهُ فَهُنَالِكَ وَجْهُ اللَّهِ فَقَدْ جَعَلَ وَجْهَ اللَّهِ فِي الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي يَسْتَقْبِلُهُ هَذَا بَعْدَ قَوْلِهِ : { وَلِلَّهِ الْمَشْرِقُ وَالْمَغْرِبُ } وَهِيَ الْجِهَاتُ كُلُّهَا كَمَا فِي الْآيَةِ الْأُخْرَى : { قُلْ لِلَّهِ الْمَشْرِقُ وَالْمَغْرِبُ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ إلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ } . فَأَخْبَرَ أَنَّ الْجِهَاتِ لَهُ فَدَلَّ عَلَى أَنَّ الْإِضَافَةَ إضَافَةُ تَخْصِيصٍ وَتَشْرِيفٍ ؛ كَأَنَّهُ قَالَ جِهَةُ اللَّهِ وَقِبْلَةُ اللَّهِ . وَلَكِنْ مِنْ النَّاسِ مَنْ يُسَلِّمُ أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِذَلِكَ جِهَةُ اللَّهِ أَيْ قِبْلَةُ اللَّهِ وَلَكِنْ يَقُولُ : هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ تَدُلُّ عَلَى الصِّفَةِ وَعَلَى أَنَّ الْعَبْدَ يَسْتَقْبِلُ رَبَّهُ كَمَا جَاءَ فِي الْحَدِيثِ : { إذَا قَامَ أَحَدُكُمْ إلَى الصَّلَاةِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ قِبَلَ وَجْهِهِ } وَكَمَا فِي قَوْلِهِ : { لَا يَزَالُ اللَّهُ مُقْبِلًا عَلَى عَبْدِهِ بِوَجْهِهِ مَا دَامَ مُقْبِلًا عَلَيْهِ فَإِذَا انْصَرَفَ صَرَفَ وَجْهَهُ عَنْهُ } وَيَقُولُ : إنَّ الْآيَةَ دَلَّتْ عَلَى الْمَعْنَيَيْنِ . فَهَذَا شَيْءٌ آخَرُ لَيْسَ هَذَا مَوْضِعَهُ . وَالْغَرَضُ أَنَّهُ إذَا قِيلَ : " فَثَمَّ قِبْلَةُ اللَّهِ " لَمْ يَكُنْ هَذَا مِنْ التَّأْوِيلِ الْمُتَنَازَعِ فِيهِ ؛ الَّذِي يُنْكِرُهُ مُنْكِرُو تَأْوِيلِ آيَاتِ الصِّفَاتِ ؛ وَلَا هُوَ مِمَّا يَسْتَدِلُّ بِهِ عَلَيْهِمْ الْمُثْبِتَةُ فَإِنَّ هَذَا الْمَعْنَى صَحِيحٌ فِي نَفْسِهِ وَالْآيَةُ دَالَّةٌ عَلَيْهِ وَإِنْ كَانَتْ دَالَّةً عَلَى ثُبُوتِ صِفَةٍ فَذَاكَ شَيْءٌ آخَرُ وَيَبْقَى دَلَالَةُ قَوْلِهِمْ : { فَثَمَّ وَجْهُ اللَّهِ } عَلَى فَثَمَّ قِبْلَةُ اللَّهِ هَلْ هُوَ مِنْ بَابِ تَسْمِيَةِ الْقِبْلَةِ وَجْهًا بِاعْتِبَارِ أَنَّ الْوَجْهَ وَالْجِهَةَ وَاحِدٌ ؟ أَوْ بِاعْتِبَارِ أَنَّ مَنْ اسْتَقْبَلَ وَجْهَ اللَّهِ فَقَدْ اسْتَقْبَلَ قِبْلَةَ اللَّهِ ؟ فَهَذَا فِيهِ بُحُوثٌ لَيْسَ هَذَا مَوْضِعَهَا .

----------


## الطيبوني

..............................  ........

شهرة كتاب الامام البخاري رحمه و انتشاره بين المسلمين و خاصة اهل العلم و الحديث في ذاك الزمان . يجعلني اشك في ثبوت هذه اللفظة و بهذا الشكل . خاصة اذا نظرنا الى محنته و خصومه رحمه الله .

فالسؤال المطروح الان ؟ 
لماذا لم ينتقد الامام البخاري او يتعقب في هذه اللفظة في زمنه او زمن قريب من ذلك ؟

----------


## نضال مشهود

> يا شيخ أبو البراء //نقل ابن القيم  هذا التفسير في اكثر من كتاب له بلفظ "يقال كل شيء هالك إلاوجهه إلا ملكه....." ولم يتفرد ابن القيم بهذا اللفظ فقد نقله بدر الدين العيني وإذا ثبت ذلك يكون البخاري ناقل وليس قائل وانا اطلب من اهل العلم مراجعه المخطوطه


هذا هو اللفظ الثانت في فروع اليونينية وفي نسخ كثيرة موثوقة لصحيح البخاري، أي إثبات كلمة "يقال" في كلا التفسيرين.

وفي بعض النسخ كتبت اللفظة وضرب عليها بخط (ولم يعلم الضارب)

----------


## ابو لمى

> ما ذكره في كتاب التوحيد، بَابُ قَوْلِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى: {كُلُّ شَيْءٍ هَالِكٌ إِلَّا وَجْهَهُ} [القصص: 88]
>  عَنْ  جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ، قَالَ: لَمَّا نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الآيَةُ:  {قُلْ هُوَ القَادِرُ عَلَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابًا مِنْ  فَوْقِكُمْ} [الأنعام: 65]، قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ: «أَعُوذُ بِوَجْهِكَ»، فَقَالَ: {أَوْ مِنْ تَحْتِ أَرْجُلِكُمْ} [الأنعام: 65]، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (أَعُوذُ بِوَجْهِكَ)، قَالَ: {أَوْ يَلْبِسَكُمْ شِيَعًا} [الأنعام: 65]، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «هَذَا أَيْسَرُ»


يهمني في الموضوع أن هذا الحديث من أرفع أو أصح الصحيح . . حيث رواه إمامان على الأقل (حماد بن زيد و سفيان بن عيينة) عن تابعي جليل حجة في العلم والنقل (عمرو بن دينار المكي) عن الصحابي مع شهرة معاصرة وسماع ولقاء التابعي للصحابي . . .
 .. 
وعن حماد إمامان (أبو النعمان وقتيبة بن سعيد)
وعن سفيان إمامان (أحمد بن حنبل و علي بن عبد الله المديني)
. . 
والمعنى ظاهر من سياق الآية والحديث . . ويشبه أعوذ برضاك من سخطك . . .الحديث . . 
. .

----------


## ابو لمى

> إلا ذاته، أو إلا ما أريد به وجهه، و لا تعارض بين القولين ، فكما تفنى كل الذوات إلا ذاته سبحانه، فكذلك تفنى كل الأعمال و تضمحل إلا ما ابتغي به وجهه و كان خالصا له جل في علاه.


هناك قصة "حسنة" وردت اثناء النقاش مع أحد الزملاء(محمد بن عبد اللطيف) هنا عن تفسير مقاتل لها . .
. . ويظهر أن الأزمة في كلمة "كل" . . .وأظن قرأت قديما كتابا أظن اسمه "كل وما عليه تدل" او من هذا القبيل . . 
أورد مقاتل بعض كلمات "كل" في القرآن وساق مايحتج له لقوله أي أنها لا تعني "الاستغراق" . . فهي مثلاً لا تشمل الجنة أو النار . .الخ

----------

